# Meet Hayden



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello!,

Since all of my posts lately have been about Bridgette being ill (she's doing great, by the way ), I thought I'd make a bit of a happier thread and introduce you all to my other little troublemaker. His name is Hayden and he's a Syrian hamster 

I have no idea exactly how old he is, but I do know that he is at least a year as I adopted him one year ago on February 14th. We celebrated his gotcha-day the other day and I made him a healthy and tasty treat for dinner  Here's the best photo I could get of him enjoying that dinner;










I actually went to the shelter to adopt his "brother", Hank, but ended up falling in love with Hayden instead.

They all came from a person that wasn't taking very good care of them so I made it my goal to give Hayden the best possible care I could, so far I feel I've succeeded in that goal.

When I first brought him home, he originally lived in two connected Habitrail cages (one dual storied and one single story), but after discovering he had a chronic cage chewing problem :nono:, I quickly moved him into a much safer, and healthier, home made out of a 75 gallon aquarium with a mesh lid/top (works like a bin cage). He's lived happily in there ever since and has become a master at making his own nests to sleep in and using his houses as bowls instead  (You can sort of see what I mean in the top right of the previous photo, the neon green thing is a house he flipped upside down himself to fill with treats and food.)

In that photo, you can also see his litter box to the left, because, yes, he is litter trained :clap: It was actually really easy to do and has made his home more pleasant for the both of us :laughing2:

He is also one of the kindest creatures to ever grace my life. The only time he's ever bit me is when I picked him up after eating something (my fault) and he smelled it on my hand, even then he softly put his teeth on my finger and removed them as soon as he realized it wasn't food. If only bird bites were that painless :XD: Even when I'm hand feeding him some treats he takes them nicely.

Now that you know a bit about him, ok maybe more than a little bit , here are a few of my favourite photos of him.

Here he is meeting one of our foster rabbits, Skittles









And here he is taking some nibbles out of a slice of apple



















Doesn't he have a sweet little face? roud:

I hope you all enjoyed meeting my little fluff ball. I'm really hoping for, at least, another year with this little guy


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh Hayden is so cute! I've never owned a hamster, but I think they're adorable. He sounds like an extra sweet guy too!


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

RavensGryf said:


> Oh Hayden is so cute! I've never owned a hamster, but I think they're adorable. He sounds like an extra sweet guy too!


Thank you!  He's the only hamster I've had, but from my experience with him they are absolutely amazing little animals.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness what an adorable little guy. that face just makes me melt. I had a hamster as a child thankyou for sharing Hayden's lovely pictures with us.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

He's adorable.... we have a black and white hamster named Oreo, she too is very sweet. I only wish they weren't nocturnal creatures!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hayden is simply precious and I adore the last picture of him.
It captures his sweet personality wonderfully!
He's a very lucky little fellow to have you give him oodles of love, care and attention. Thank you for sharing Hayden and his story with us!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He is too cute!!
Rodents make lovely pets - I had five gerbils and two mice in the past. The mice were such gentle creatures. And the gerbils were hilarious. *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a cute guy! The last photo is adorable!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Hayden is very cute thanks for sharing these pictures


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, your Hayden is absolutely adorable! My heart just melted with that last pic! 
It was also good to see your rabbit Skittles, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a little darling he is, I'm very impressed that he is litter box trained, too! :clap: 

Thank you for sharing Hayden with us


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> Oh my goodness what an adorable little guy. that face just makes me melt. I had a hamster as a child thankyou for sharing Hayden's lovely pictures with us.


I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures! They're wonderful little animals, always busy with something  Thank you 



Riovedo said:


> He's adorable.... we have a black and white hamster named Oreo, she too is very sweet. I only wish they weren't nocturnal creatures!


Thank you! I love the name Oreo  Thankfully I'm usually up into the late hours of the night and get to watch his little antics 



FaeryBee said:


> *Hayden is simply precious and I adore the last picture of him.
> It captures his sweet personality wonderfully!
> He's a very lucky little fellow to have you give him oodles of love, care and attention. Thank you for sharing Hayden and his story with us!*


The last picture is my favourite, too  It's so hard to get good photos because he never stops moving!  Thank you, I'm happy you enjoyed his story! 



eduardo said:


> *He is too cute!!
> Rodents make lovely pets - I had five gerbils and two mice in the past. The mice were such gentle creatures. And the gerbils were hilarious. *


Thank you!  Rodents absolutely do make wonderful pets, he's my first but I imagine there will be more in the future  I've never kept mice or gerbils but we have some mice at the shelter right now and they're fascinating to watch!



nuxi said:


> What a cute guy! The last photo is adorable!


Thank you  I love that last photo, too 



aluz said:


> Oh my, your Hayden is absolutely adorable! My heart just melted with that last pic!
> It was also good to see your rabbit Skittles, thanks for sharing the pics.


Thank you!  He has such a silly face in the last picture, I love it 

Skittles isn't actually my rabbit, she was the first of our many foster rabbits  They are amazing pets, however! We almost "foster failed" with a Flemish giant rabbit we had for a few months named Yang, but decided against it.



StarlingWings said:


> What a little darling he is, I'm very impressed that he is litter box trained, too! :clap:
> 
> Thank you for sharing Hayden with us


Thank you!  I'm surprised how easy it was to litter train him, he more or less chose to use it on his own. I guess that shows they can be very smart animals when they want to


----------

